# senseless tree death....



## budroe69moni (Jan 24, 2003)

just standing there, 
minding it's own business,
from out of no where.......

http://www.theacorn.com/News/2000/0629/Community/22.html

it's a crying shame.
budroe


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 24, 2003)

I wonder how fast that pick-up truck was going to be able to push the car through the tree?


----------

